# Waltham 16s



## jdmcb

Hello all,

I've rediscovered a pocket watch that was given to me years ago by an uncle. It's a Waltham 16s pocket watch which I belive was made for the U.S military during the 1940's. Upon this pleasant rediscovery I've noticed that the face has been cracked. Is it possible to get this replaced? The mechanism isn't in great shape either, and needs a service to get it going again. Some images are included. Is there any advice you can give me? Many thanks in advance!

Jim


----------



## James

cant make out all the text clearly, nice piece though, that crystal can be replaced


----------



## jdmcb

James said:


> cant make out all the text clearly, nice piece though, that crystal can be replaced


Hi James - the text says: "nine jewels, Waltham Premier 16s, USA"


----------



## Shangas

Okay...first, from what I can see, the face is in perfect condition. What you're worried about is the CRYSTAL. Which is the glass (or in some cases, plastic), lense, that goes over the watchface. As you noted, it's cracked in the top left corner.

This should be replaced fairly easily. Finding a watchmaker is a harder thing, though. Few watchmakers take on vintage pocket watches, these days.

I would suggest looking at: www.pocketwatcher.org or www.pocketwatchsite.com They're very full of information and to my understanding, both have qualified and expert repairers of vintage pocket watches on hand.


----------



## Guest

Hi, If you send me a PM and the size of the crystal I might have one in my bits and pieces to send you.

:thumbsup:

Rabbit


----------



## jdmcb

Rabbit said:


> Hi, If you send me a PM and the size of the crystal I might have one in my bits and pieces to send you.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Rabbit


Many thanks indeed Rabbit, will do.

And thanks too to you Shangas!!


----------



## Mikrolisk

BTW: Can you give us the serial number from the movement, with that we can give your the exact manufacturing year and perhaps some more details.

Andreas


----------



## jdmcb

Mikrolisk said:


> BTW: Can you give us the serial number from the movement, with that we can give your the exact manufacturing year and perhaps some more details.
> 
> Andreas


Hi Mikrolisk - the serial number is 3089530.

Many thanks.


----------



## Mikrolisk

Haven't forgotten a number?

This number belongs to a complete different movement !?

Andreas


----------



## jdmcb

Mikrolisk said:


> Haven't forgotten a number?
> 
> This number belongs to a complete different movement !?
> 
> Andreas


Oh dear, I missed a digit!

It is:

30895380

:blind:


----------



## Mikrolisk

Yes, now it matches...

Model 1908, grade 1609, 9 jewels, unadjusted, open face, 16-size, build in 1942.

Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk

Err... unadjusted? The Waltham databse says unadjusted, the movement says 3 POS adj. !

All other seems to be correct.

Andreas


----------



## jdmcb

Mikrolisk said:


> Err... unadjusted? The Waltham databse says unadjusted, the movement says 3 POS adj. !
> 
> All other seems to be correct.
> 
> Andreas


That's very useful - thankyou very much Mikrolisk.


----------



## jdmcb

Rabbit said:


> Hi, If you send me a PM and the size of the crystal I might have one in my bits and pieces to send you.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Rabbit


Sorry for the delay Rabbit -I can't seem to get the PM function to work. Anway, the crystal diameter is 44mm.

Jim


----------



## Guest

jdmcb said:


> Rabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, If you send me a PM and the size of the crystal I might have one in my bits and pieces to send you.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay Rabbit -I can't seem to get the PM function to work. Anway, the crystal diameter is 44mm.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

Hi. Been busy doing other things - send me an e-mail, today (frid) if you can, and I will post them to you tomorrow sat. I am away after tomorrow for 2 weeks.

:cheers: Rabbit

[email protected]


----------



## Guest

Hi. Did the crystal fit?

Rabbit


----------



## jdmcb

Rabbit said:


> Hi. Did the crystal fit?
> 
> Rabbit


Hi Rabbit,

unfortunately not - there is 2mm difference. I was going to send them back to you along with the original so that you can have a proper look - would that be ok? I've held off posting them until the end of this month.

mnay thanks for your help!

Jim


----------



## MIKE

Hi Jim, Rabit can't P.M. you as you have insuficient posts. So he has asked me to say he will be back off holiday next week and will sort out with you, then.

Mike


----------



## jdmcb

Ok, thanks Mike.

Jim


----------



## Guest

Hi Jim,

Back off hols now. Send the cyrstals back to me with the original bezel and I'll have a look to see if I have one to fit - can't promise a success thou.

Rabbit


----------



## jdmcb

O.K, will do thanks.

Jim


----------



## Guest

Sent a new crystal and it fits perfect.

:thumbsup:

Rabbit


----------



## Shangas

Hey, good news!


----------



## Mikrolisk

Perfect!

Andreas


----------



## jdmcb

Thanks to all for the advice and to Rabbit especially!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

